# Benidorm to Dunkerque via the Somport Tunnel



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi. Travelling home next week from Benidorm via the Somport Tunnel. Planning to stop one night at Sarragossa before entering the tunnel. Any advice as to which route and aires to stop at on the way to Dunkerque would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stop*

Where are you stopping at Zarragosa Ian?

TM

PS: Also in Benidorm


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi. Looking at stopping at Camping Ciudad Zarragoza. It is in the MHF campsites. Currently at La Torretta and move off a week tomorrow.


Ian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It all depends on how much driving you want to do in a day, I know some people are happy to do 2-3 hours and other will romp on for 10 or more..

But, the last time we did this trip.
Left Zaragossa, up via the somport, Oloron st marie, Dax, Castets and on to the N10. Follow north up past Bordeaux and on the N10 we found this place.. Just about enough for me as the only driver.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10374

The campsite was closed but there are no gates etc. We parked on a pitch and was prepared to pay if anyone came and asked us but no one did. Very quiet spot and only a few mins off the main road.

Check out the campsite database as there are several stopovers listed along that route. If it was me I would do the next night at Vendome, Chateaudun or Marbou, all just south of Chartes and then another day up to the ports.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4724

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10375


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Zarragoza*

Just looking for a safe rest place near Zarragoza at the moment.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Haven't tried it myself Trev but there is an aire type place near Zaragoza as follows:

•	Nombre: Postas de la Joyosa
•	Tipo: Área privada
•	Dirección: A68 (Ctra Logroño km 19), Marlofa - La Joyosa
Zaragoza, Aragón 
•	Fecha de alta: 2008-05-27
•	Última actualización: 2008-06-04
•	Coordenadas GPS:
(Norte) 41º 44' 22" = 41.7394º
(Oeste) -1º 4' 9" = -1.06914º 
•	Acceso: A68 (Ctra Logroño km 19 ) Estación de Servicio BP 50692 Marlofa - La Joyosa ( Zaragoza)
•	Página web: www.laspostasdelajoyosa.com 
•	Correo electrónico: [email protected]

Personally, if I want to stop near Zaragoza I use the services at Sabadiel, the first service station to come to on the motorway out of Zaragoza towards Pamplona. Have overnighted there many, many times, always felt safe and never had a problem. Manned 24 hours and you are in sight of the petrol kiosk if you feel happier that way.

When are you heading back?

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Services*



javea said:


> Haven't tried it myself Trev but there is an aire type place near Zaragoza as follows:
> 
> •	Nombre: Postas de la Joyosa
> •	Tipo: Área privada
> ...


I think I know the services at Sabadiel that you mention Mike. Stopped for a brew in the Minibus back in October last. Seemed a good spot.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian.

There is a campsite at Navajus we have used a couple of times then there is the aire that javea has posted and then there is a campsite at Olite about 50 Klms before Pamplona, so you have 3 stops before the aire at Biarritz. This whole run of 485 miles can be done in a 12 hour drive. We have done it once.

After the aire at Biarritz you can hop up france stopping at Aires at 
St-Mariens-- Couhe -- Turquant -- Broglie and Gravelines. All these aires are in the all aires France.

We have drove this route 3 times and no toll charges if you so wish 1146 miles.

We shall be in Benidorm on El-Raco until 21st March.
Have a safe drive home.


steve & ann --- teensvan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*EL Raco*



teensvan said:


> Hi Ian.
> 
> There is a campsite at Navajus we have used a couple of times then there is the aire that javea has posted and then there is a campsite at Olite about 50 Klms before Pamplona, so you have 3 stops before the aire at Biarritz. This whole run of 485 miles can be done in a 12 hour drive. We have done it once.
> 
> ...


We are going to Bilbao, so will look at the stops you suggested.

We had a walk around El Raco earlier in the week. Did not see anyone we knew.

Enjoy your stay.

Trev


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi teemyob 

If you are passing El Raco again we are on pitch 93.

steve & ann.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*steve and ann*



teensvan said:


> Hi teemyob
> 
> If you are passing El Raco again we are on pitch 93.
> 
> steve & ann.


Thanks Steve and Ann.

Would have loved to. Tried cram another day out into Benidorm. But....

Got off the Ferry from Bilbao-Portsmouth last night at 8:30pm. Home for 12:30am in bed for 2:00am, back running my Business at 7:30am This Morning.

TM


----------

